# Laws/Regs on roasting?



## cafeco

Hi there all,

Im looking for some advice on roasting at home. Do I need to conform to any laws/planning regs to convert my shed into a mini roastery? Do I need to have a health inspector visit? I can't seem to find info on this online.

Any other advice?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## MikeHag

Great question. Very interested in the answer too


----------



## vintagecigarman

I'm no expert, but there are a lot of considerations here if you are looking at doing this from home as a commercial enterprise. For a start your mortgage company will need to be advised and your household insurance amended to cope with the needs of the business.

There may be planning implications if you are in a populated residential area, particularly if you are selling to customers at the premises, rather than by post. Neighbours may consider the smell to be a nuisance, so there may be an environmental health issue, and as you are selling foodstuffs there may be public health and hygiene considerations.

Add to this the complexities of tax, NIC and VAT, and you've got a lot on your hands.

Rather than tackle the various arms of the council and environment agency etc, in your position I would be inclined to approach the local Business Link for advice. Who knows, they might even have a start-up grant available. (I've known them to be given out to a lot stranger new businesses!)


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Chris,

I have done exactly this in my back garden and sell the coffee by post and from my little coffee van. I suppose it varies with different councils, but my council just wanted the environmental health deartment to check it out. I basically run it as an extension of my mobile coffee business, so there was no need to get any other permissions. Tell your neighbours before you start and offer them some coffee (always good to butter them up!!) There is a smell from the roasting process but it smells more like warm caramel than coffee and it only actually smells for around 12 mins on a 26 min roast, so as long as you haven't got it running 24/7, the smell isn't really a problem! Get in touch with your council'c environmental health dept and tell them exactly what you want to do. you will need public liability insurance to sell to the public, and you will need to label your coffee with weight, use by date, batch number, description and contact details. You will also need a commercially calibrated set of scales. You need to make sure that the shed you put it in can cope with the heat from the chimney that will have to go through the wall or roof. Get the roaster properly installed and the environmental health people will probably want to inspect it and give it the all clear before you start.


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Chris, and a great first post question

I wish you all the best in your endeavour and hope you gather some useful info and contacts here too


----------



## cafeco

Hey, thanks - what a great answer! How did you make sure your shed could cope with the heat?

Thanks for the replies, what a friendly place









p.s. I've just collected 7 sample bags which im looking forward to trying out on my Behmor











coffeebean said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have done exactly this in my back garden and sell the coffee by post and from my little coffee van. I suppose it varies with different councils, but my council just wanted the environmental health deartment to check it out. I basically run it as an extension of my mobile coffee business, so there was no need to get any other permissions. Tell your neighbours before you start and offer them some coffee (always good to butter them up!!) There is a smell from the roasting process but it smells more like warm caramel than coffee and it only actually smells for around 12 mins on a 26 min roast, so as long as you haven't got it running 24/7, the smell isn't really a problem! Get in touch with your council'c environmental health dept and tell them exactly what you want to do. you will need public liability insurance to sell to the public, and you will need to label your coffee with weight, use by date, batch number, description and contact details. You will also need a commercially calibrated set of scales. You need to make sure that the shed you put it in can cope with the heat from the chimney that will have to go through the wall or roof. Get the roaster properly installed and the environmental health people will probably want to inspect it and give it the all clear before you start.


----------



## lookseehear

coffeebean said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have done exactly this in my back garden and sell the coffee by post and from my little coffee van. I suppose it varies with different councils, but my council just wanted the environmental health deartment to check it out. I basically run it as an extension of my mobile coffee business, so there was no need to get any other permissions. Tell your neighbours before you start and offer them some coffee (always good to butter them up!!) There is a smell from the roasting process but it smells more like warm caramel than coffee and it only actually smells for around 12 mins on a 26 min roast, so as long as you haven't got it running 24/7, the smell isn't really a problem! Get in touch with your council'c environmental health dept and tell them exactly what you want to do. you will need public liability insurance to sell to the public, and you will need to label your coffee with weight, use by date, batch number, description and contact details. You will also need a commercially calibrated set of scales. You need to make sure that the shed you put it in can cope with the heat from the chimney that will have to go through the wall or roof. Get the roaster properly installed and the environmental health people will probably want to inspect it and give it the all clear before you start.


wow, really helpful answer - looks like you have it all figured out. Really good of you to share!


----------



## coffeebean

How big is the roaster you are going to be using? Mine is a 1kg batch Toper Cafemino

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/0_0_0_0_250_188_csupload_5812062.jpg?u=1520431392

It could be that you don't need a chimney if it's just for home roasting on a Behmor. I have put fireproof insulation around the chimney where it passes through the wall of the shed, and it seems to cope with the heat ok. Whereabouts are you? You are welcome to come and have a look if you are ever in Aberdare!

Andy


----------



## vintagecigarman

Thanks for all the useful information you've shared here, Andy. Hope that you don't mind me asking, but did you arrange the import of the roaster yourself, or do they have UK agents?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## cafeco

I've got the Behmor in the kitchen but I'm looking at getting a Ozturk/Toper 5kg machine for the shed. Do you have any links for a suitable fireproof chimney?

I would also like to know more about importing the machine. I've emailed Ozturk/Toper but they're not very helpful - I think they think I'm a competitor fishing for info.

If you did import your cafemino, how much was it and was import tax an issue?

I'm in Norwich so unfortunatly too far for a quick visit! thanks for the offer though.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Chris,

I imported mine from Toper in Turkey - it's loads cheaper than buying one from over here (even with the import duty!) I have used a standard chimney from a central heating boiler - works fine! The only issue I had was where it actually passed through the wooden wall of the shed so made the hole for it bigger than it needed to be and filled all around the chimney between the metal and the wood, with fire retardant foam. It's been running for 2 years now and I haven't burnt the shed down.....yet!! The import duty and charges were around £400 and the machine plus freight charge was £2150 - couldn't find one in this country for under £3k so saved quite a bit. You do need an import number from customs and excise before you can import the machine which was a bit of a pain to get but apparently you can use it in the future if you ever import anything else.


----------



## cafeco

Wow so the total cost of your cafemino inc delvery was £2150? - that's great value!

I've been quoted $6900 for the 5kg machine from Ozturk and $9000 for the 3Kg from toper - seems v expensive in comparison - there must be room for negotiation.

I'll try calling them this week.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## coffeebean

The Cafemino is a 1kg machine so will be cheaper but yes, was good value and I found Toper really helpful!


----------



## cafeco

Great, you may have saved me a small fortune! I owe you a pint (or two!).


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

Hello,

Interesting discussion. My background is as an Environmental Health Officer and I would say that generally, whilst coffee roasting does fall under the relevant food hygiene legislation, it is a low-risk activity and you will therefore not receive a lot of attention. After all, the consumer adds near boiling water immediately prior to consumption! So focussing on preventing foreign body contamination etc. is the most important control that you will be expected to demonstrate. You do need to register as a 'Food Business' and be inspected if you are roasting commercially.

The greatest risks are health and safety - especially fire! Operating from a premises with the appropriate planning consent is also necessary, and depending upon this and also legislation regarding statutory nuisance, emission controls may also be an issue (e.g. depending upon your location in relation to residential premises).

Cheers,


----------



## MikeHag

HandsOnRoaster said:


> My background is as an Environmental Health Officer


ooh... you may regret revealing that tidbit Paul







I may have questions in the near future!


----------



## HandsOnRoaster

Hmnn, I much prefer coffee questions! Although, having knowledge of the myriad of food, health, safety, pollution etc. laws can come in handy occasionally too.


----------

